# Dwarf Gourami - Black belly?



## aridmonk (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys, so, very recently I noticed that my Dwarf Gourami has developed some black markings on his belly, and I have no idea what it is. Googling comes back with results ranging from "Preparing to spawn", through dropsy, and even bacterial gill infection.

The tank size is 100 litres, and he shares a tank with 1 Bristlenose, 6 small corys, 4 Neon tetras, 1 Molly and another Dwarf Gourami. Tank readings are:

Nitrate:10
Nitrite:0
PH:7
Ammonia: 0
Chlorine:0
Temp:25c

He seems to be completely normal behaviour wise, and is eating normally, so I am a bit stumped.

Pics Below:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mkkerse8w34f2n6/2013-07-17%2017.53.17.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yswu4zy9b7g6r33/2013-07-17%2017.52.38.jpg


----------



## Sharky1234 (Feb 14, 2013)

How is he doing now? Have you looked into Dwarf Gourami Disease? I've heard of it turning their stomachs black.


----------

